

The Best Time to Post on Hacker News (2012) - vivekv
http://silverman.svbtle.com/the-best-time-to-post-on-hacker-news

======
tokenadult
The best time to post on Hacker News is when you have an interesting story
that is deeply interesting, not shallow, and which fits the Hacker News
guidelines.[1] Or when you have just written such a story, and have put it up
on the World Wide Web. And preferably not right after you have just submitted
another story. Other than that, I've seen stories that are really, really good
(as I know because I read them) submitted by other users sink like a rock at
all different times of the day. And I have seen crap stories (as I also know,
because I have read them) somehow reach the top of the main page at all hours
of the day and all days of the week. (The moderation team here at Hacker News,
of which I am no part, is still working on how to reduce that problem.) The
weirdest thing I have seen is soon resubmissions of stories that sank the
first time do MUCH better the second or third time they are submitted. I have
no idea how that happens. A lot of the response to stories is random. I check
the new page of Hacker News frequently (that's how I found this question) and
I try to upvote what I find interesting. I reply to some--not all--of the
stories or user questions that I have something to say about. Everybody else
here upvotes stories or questions (or not) and upvotes or downvotes comments
(or not), and somehow the user behavior interacts with the site algorithms to
determine what becomes most visible to the most users here. Good luck with
your projects this year.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
MichaelCrawford
The data points in the graphs should have error bars. If you take multiple
samples then average them, the random error will tend to cancel out. Having
error bars would make it clearer how significant the time of posting really
is.

------
MichaelCrawford
I'm interested to know the best day to post as well.

I started to take notes about the success of my own personal submissions but
not those of others.

I have observed that visitors from HN generally have a lower bounce rate at my
site than do those who come from elsewhere.

My real objective in posting anything at HN is to get people two read my
essays about my mental illness, the most significant of which are linked at
the top of every page on my site. I don't want to just repeatedly post links
to those essays, so I post other things, in hopes that those who read those
other things, stick around to read about my mental illness.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
You should add a link to your site in the "about" field of your HN profile.
That way people reading your comments here might wander over to your site.

I did a quick search, but couldn't find your site, because your name is
relatively common. E.g. there is a Professor of Mental Health Research named
Michael Crawford at Imperial College London.

------
32faction
Other than a front page badge of honor, what _is_ the benefit of reaching the
front page? I've read pretty profound articles a few pages in which only had a
few points

